# how long can you stay on 500mg test e cycle



## chucknorris666 (Jul 20, 2009)

the reson i ask is that im into week 8 of my cycle and i feel grate it feels like there only just starting to work my strength is throw the roof and i seem to be gaing more and more muscle every week i felt littel to nothing unto wk 6 or 7, i was planning on staying on for 12 to 14 wk then good pct but now i feel like i wana stay on longer, will it be safe to do so? what do you guys think?? :thumbup1:


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

If you are gaining, feeling good and strong and all is well then keep going.

I personally have found over the years that i respond better to shorter cycles and more frequent change overs but i have ran longer 3 month cycles with good effect.


----------



## chucknorris666 (Jul 20, 2009)

so would it be safe and ok to run a for a few weeks longer i have enouf gear for 20 wks but im in wk 8 now


----------



## chucknorris666 (Jul 20, 2009)

also would i need to run longer pct if i were to stay on longer, i was advised nolva 20md e/d for 4 wks along with clomid carnt remember dosage for clomid?


----------



## bigdeadweight (Jul 4, 2008)

what you want to achieve is maximum results with minimum side effects. and that is very different to straight maximum results.

i am suffering right now, just been sent to an endocrinologist, and i have been off for 6 months, never did more than three months with pretty low doseages, and thought i did pct properly. but i did run the cycles a bit close together, and now i am paying the price. unless you are going to compete 8 to12 weeks is plenty. the longer you stay on the higher the risk of problems.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

what you suffering with?


----------



## chucknorris666 (Jul 20, 2009)

yer as above what are you suffering with and also what and how much did you take and for how long did you stay on cycle


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

bigdeadweight said:


> what you want to achieve is maximum results with minimum side effects. and that is very different to straight maximum results.
> 
> i am suffering right now, just been sent to an endocrinologist, and i have been off for 6 months, never did more than three months with pretty low doseages, and thought i did pct properly. but i did run the cycles a bit close together, and now i am paying the price. unless you are going to compete 8 to12 weeks is plenty. the longer you stay on the higher the risk of problems.


what are you paying the price with, If you have been on a few courses close together etc you prob have not recovered properly and need to run another/better PCT.

It can take over a year to recover properly mate so if you have been checked (bloods) after this short time with a crap #pct also, You maybe wasting your time IMO


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

if you feel good mate stay on it! ive dont it before think the longist i stayed on for was 20 weeks. but then you are going to need about 20 weeks off. is it your first course?


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

chucknorris666 said:


> the reson i ask is that im into week 8 of my cycle and i feel grate it feels like there only just starting to work my strength is throw the roof and i seem to be gaing more and more muscle every week i felt littel to nothing unto wk 6 or 7, i was planning on staying on for 12 to 14 wk then good pct but now i feel like i wana stay on longer, will it be safe to do so? what do you guys think?? :thumbup1:


 Iv always thought 8 weeks is too short for an average 500mg test course, Infact I would say you *could* run it up to 20 weeks depending on how well you have your PCT worked out (and no the PCT you posted will not be enough).

Get some HCG, Nolva and Clomid as a minimum if your considering extending your course. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Just maximise you're cycle, when the gains start drying up it's time to take a break and start PCT in this instance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

I was shut down for 18 months and pct did suck but i was back to feeling normal after ten weeks or so.

Run it as long as you like but record blood pressure and cholesterol values as well as blood check ups now and again.

Pct is individual some people recover just fine after long periods of time others are in trouble after a 6 week cycle. Just don't ever expect to feel the same off cycle as you do on cycle this is what most people seem to fail to grasp....


----------



## chucknorris666 (Jul 20, 2009)

Rocho said:


> Iv always thought 8 weeks is too short for an average 500mg test course, Infact I would say you *could* run it up to 20 weeks depending on how well you have your PCT worked out (and no the PCT you posted will not be enough).
> 
> Get some HCG, Nolva and Clomid as a minimum if your considering extending your course. :thumbup1:


well i have enuf pins to last me to wk 14 or 15 i was gana end wk 10 so il be running say a extra 4 wk i have 30 tabs of 20mg nolva and i have just orderd a box of clomid can you guys give me a exsample of a good pct to run dosage/how long to run so i can get the extra stuff i need?

this is my 3rd cycle and i have ran 500 test e for say 14 wk im at wk 9 now balls are shut down but not rely small like they were last cycle ? :thumbup1:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nolva 40/20/20/20

Clomid 100/50/50/50


----------

